# Commanders course?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well after sitting through some 100% assed up weapon classes. I just got the Co CDR to take an idea before the Btn CDR. 

I am attempting to run a commander’s course here for the following:

Small Arms Master Gunner (SAMG 2 weeks) 
Covers M9, M16/M4, M203, M249, M240, M2 and MK19.
Break down, proper nomenclature, front to back disassembly, test out on skill tasks, teach backs and expert qualification to pass.

Squad Designated Marksman (SDM 1 week)
Covers reading wind, Trajectory, range estimation mils and MOA, slope dope, MOA dope, ACOG TA31F and estimating range of 6 out of 6 targets along with 3 hits out of 4 shots per firing line from 100 to 500 meters. 100 standing, 200 kneeling, 300 sitting, 400 prone unsupported and 500 supported prone.

Advanced Pistol/ Rifle Marksmanship (APRM 1 week) 
Basically bull’s-eye shooting, primary focus on sight alignment trigger control.
KD range qualification for rifle, with expert to pass.
APQC for pistol with expert to pass, using point system.

Tactical Rifle/ Pistol (TRP 2days)

Tricks of the trade, rapped and tactical mag changes, CQM, shooting while moving, transitions, fighting out of an attack, and standing, kneeling, supine, rolled over prone shooting positions. Pistol 4 shots at each yard line, 3, 7, 10, 15 and 25. 16 out of 20 rounds on a 3 by 5 index card. Rifle would be the same course of fire with 20 out of 20 on a 3 by 5 index card to pass.


Thoughts???


----------



## holdcenter (Jun 23, 2008)

Everything sounds good, however the designated marksmen one is to short in my opinion. You are basically teaching everything that is taught in Sotic level 2 and that is 4 weeks long.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2008)

holdcenter said:


> Everything sounds good, however the designated marksmen one is to short in my opinion. You are basically teaching everything that is taught in Sotic level 2 and that is 4 weeks long.



Yes I agree, time is against me. The SDM course I taught at 1st Army covered the same stuff; I just had 2 weeks to teach it. In most cases that was not enough time.. It is nowhere near in-depth as SOTIC however, more of a crash course followed up by practice practice practice!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 23, 2008)

Could you break down the pistol course a bit more ? 

Perhaps:

1. Basic safety and familiarization of the Beretta M9.

2. Field stripping and operator controls familiarization. 

3. Basic grip and stance to to include both Isoceles and Weaver. You may include point shooting/Fairbairn/Sykes and Center relock axis if you find it appropriate. 

4. Drawing techniques, presentation to target, emphasis on proper sight alignment. This would include correcting bad posture, poor grip, and trig control in both DA and SA operation. 

5. Surgical and COM shot placement. Breathing control, dummy round drills etc. 

6. Use of white light if necessary. Brief instruction on the proper use of how and when white light is necessary and how to use it sparingly and only if needed. 

7. Live fire action drills. Include prone and standing firing positions. Shooting on the move, shooting from vehicles, target descrimation etc. Throw in pushups and flashbangs to stimulate the autonomic nervous system during live fire drills. Also include the concept of "stepping off" 

8. Low light and dark shooting.  This may be included in the white light section. Assuming any of your guy's are sporting weapon mounted lights for the Beretta M9.


Just some thoughts.


----------



## jordan (Jun 24, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Squad Designated Marksman (SDM 1 week)
> Covers reading wind, Trajectory, *range estimation mils and MOA, slope dope, MOA dope,* ACOG TA31F and estimating range of 6 out of 6 targets along with 3 hits out of 4 shots per firing line from 100 to 500 meters. 100 standing, 200 kneeling, 300 sitting, 400 prone unsupported and 500 supported prone.



Thats about a week alone.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Basic outline of training would be as followed:

SAMG 2 weeks (Each weapon taught to TM/ FM standards)
All students would be given Go/ NoGo testing to perform each task to TM/FM standards. Broken down over three attempts (pretest, test, retest)

1.	Safety
2.	Characteristics
3.	Nomenclature
4.	Disassembly/ PMCS/ Cleaning/ Reassembly
5.	Functions check
6.	Proper clearing
7.	Load/ Unload/ Correct stoppages
8.	Sights adjustment/ zeroing.
9.	Range operations and procedures.
10.	Fundamentals of marksmanship.
11.	Expert Qualification (3 attempts)
12.	Students teach backs.

Again this done for each weapon system M9 through MK19



SDM 1-week (Taught to cover advanced marksmanship SDM portion of Rifle FM) Two days classroom, three days range.

1.	Army SDM concepts (not a sniper, a member of a rifle squad)
2.	Explanation of MOA and how it’s used in marksmanship.
3.	Basic trajectory for M16A4 using M855 (green tip) and MK262 Mod 1 (77gr)
4.	Concepts and understanding of trajectory while firing at an angle (slope dope) (untested)
5.	Adjustments for elevation (bullet drop compensations) using Iron sights and ACOG TA31F optic.
6.	Reading and understanding wind, apply adjustment for wind (sights and aim point hold off) Using the look, feel, surrounding’s and mirage. Clock method ¼ ½ and full value. (Untested)
7.	Basic target detection techniques. (Untested)
8.	Maintaining proper data, data book input. (Tested)
9.	Range estimation with use of bino/ ACOG. (Tested 6 out of 6 ranging from 100 to 600 meters + or – 50 meters)
10.	Firing from 100 to 500 meters, getting zeros, applying wind/ elevation adjustments.
11.	Qualification course. (3 hits out of 4 shots per firing line. 60 sec time limit per firing line)
§	100 standing
§	200 kneeling
§	300 sitting
§	400 unsupported prone
§	500 supported prone

Students will be given three attempts to pass all tests (pretest, test, retest)


APRM 1-week (Pushing the fundamentals) 1 day classroom instruction and two days range per weapon.

1.	In-depth sight alignment instruction.
2.	In-depth trigger control instruction.
3.	Bulls-eye slow fire at 50 meters with pistol.
4.	Bulls-eye slow fire at 300 meters with rifle.
5.	Ball and dummy drills.
6.	Call your shot drills.

KD will set at qualification for rifle and APQC for pistol, with expert passing score using point system.



TRP 2-days (covering more practical shooting) all hands on while on firing line.

1.	4 point draws from holster.
2.	Rapped and tactical reloading.
3.	Front sight press.
4.	Dummy induced stoppages.
5.	Fighting out of an attack.
6.	Moving while shooting. (forward, backwards and lateral)
7.	Controlled pair (index card)
8.	Tactical positions (supine, kneeling, rolled over prone)
9.	Transitions from primary to secondary.
10.	PT stress induced firing.

Qualification 
§	4 shots at 3 yards in 10 sec. (from the holster standing)
§	4 shots at 7 yards in 12 sec. (from the holster standing)
§	4 shots at 10 yards in 15 sec. (from the holster supine)
§	4 shots at 15 yards in 25 sec. (from the holster kneeling)
§	4 shots at 25 yards in 20 sec. (from the holster rolled over prone)

All hits must be on an 8 by 11” sheet of paper (chest) for pistol. 
All hits must be on a 3 by 5” index card (chest) for rifle. (Excluding drawing from the holster)


----------

